

How to Launch a Product, Lose a Contest on Gumroad, and End Up a Winner Anyway - chris_hawk
https://medium.com/@chris_hawk/how-to-launch-a-product-lose-a-contest-and-end-up-a-winner-anyway-b725ad8e71aa

======
chris_hawk
Before anyone else points it out...yes, I made the bonehead move of releasing
a podcasting book with no audio version. D'oh!

